# Fertilizing pastures



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a couple pastures I need to put some fertilize on can I use liquid with the cows on it? Or can I use granular? I just need nitrogen. Do y'all recommend liquid or granular it isn't supposed to rain for a week or so, so should I use liquid? What liquid y'all recommend?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I have a couple pastures I need to put some fertilize on can I use liquid with the cows on it? Or can I use granular? I just need nitrogen. Do y'all recommend liquid or granular it isn't supposed to rain for a week or so, so should I use liquid? What liquid y'all recommend?


"Isn't suppose to rain for a week or so" wow, haven't y'all been gettin hammered by rain every day? I'd have a tough time believing that forecast. Has this field just been cut? If not I'd use granular.....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Nah I graze these fields, cows are on them. Yes we have been pounded by rain for the last 2 1/2 weeks it seems like every day! But right now they are saying dry for next 10 days.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like we get to hook up to the hay mowers for a change. At first it was 3 days with out rain. Now it looks like a pretty good window.

I always buy granular fertilizer in a buggy and spread it myself. I have never taken the cows off when fertilizing. I have heard that I need to take them off because of the risk of nitrate posioning. I have just never had a place to put them unless I hauled them a ways.

It is getting hard to buy straight 33-0-0 here.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife has always pulled the cows off fertilized pastures to other pastures until at least one decent rain.


----------

